# Finger Labyrinth



## mattjr87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there, I am looking for some help. 

A friend of mine recently asked me to make a labyrinth from walnut. I accepted this task but am now really struggling to make a template to run a router around. I unsuccessfully tried many methods so I am now concidering using a hammer and chisel. Althought I prefer this method I am worried the outcome will not be quite so neat. Any ideas how to make a template for a creatine labyrinth finger board. Like the one in the link below.
Thanks alot. 

http://www.northernsun.com/2353.html


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Just make two templates.

The first template would have have bridges across the grooves to hold the template together,the second template would have the bridges in different places.

Use the first template to router out most of the groove then replace it with the second template and finish the grooves off.


----------



## mattjr87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers Billy,

Thats a great help, I will try that. But my main problem seems to be accurately cutting out the templates what method would you use? I have no scroll saw. Maybe using a bench drill with a bit the size of my router bush guide and drilling out the waste. Then finishing up with a file. What do you think, am I missing a trick?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

The sample linked to appears to have been CNC cut, and drawing the pattern to cut would be a trivial task. Before CNC we would have used an overhead pin router (with a template guide below) or a wood mill, although using the wood mill would be like drawing with an Etch-a-Sketch. 

Frankly I'd see if you can farm the job out to some shop with a small CNC at least. Once the pattern is drawn it is easy to make as many as you (or your client) want. The other option would be to have the pattern(s) cut by someone with a CNC or at least very skilled with a scroll saw.


----------



## mattjr87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah I thought as much. Thanks very much for your reply, very helpful.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Mat what do you have to lose?Your time?

How many of these things do you want ,one OK give it to a sub contractor to do.
Or give it to someone who is highly skilled in scroll work.
The question is where did this guy get this skill,did he walk into a store and say "give me a bag of scroll saw skill please".

No its practice, practice, practice,its a hobby give it a go, you have an idea go with it what do you have to loose good luck.


----------



## mattjr87 (Jun 21, 2013)

Your totally right Billy, and don't worry I hadn't lost faith. I am pretty nifty with a scroll saw its just I don't own one. I have actually decided to go down the completely manual road and do it with a hammer and chisel. I have never carved before but I am going to give it a shot. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------

